# Know your Guests



## Andy (Aug 21, 2009)

A lot of you may already have seen this but I thought I would put the link up. It's cute and funny.
The link may not work so you might have to copy and paste it.

Ugh.-I put the wrong link up-I need to go find another one...http://a123.g.akamai.net/f/123/4152...?U=http://www.globaltvbc.com/video/index.html

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------

OKAY. Apparently I am a little to slow and seem to have forgotten how to put a link in.

Search B.C anchor lady and Pitbull or could someone please delete this mess of a post please.


----------



## Banned (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it this one, STP?

YouTube - Global News BC - Randene Neill Accosted by Dog


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2009)

Here you go, STP:

YouTube - Global News BC - Randene Neill Accosted by Dog


----------



## Andy (Aug 21, 2009)

Ugh! Yes! That's the one! Thank you both! 
I didn't even think to check YouTube!!!:blush: That's how slow these stupid pills make me. :rant:

Thank-You!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow... we posted simultaneously, Turtle. Scary.


----------



## Banned (Aug 21, 2009)

We must be "in sync" (but not like the band).


----------

